# American Flyer 12B transfomer questions



## dad roadie

Hi to All,
I'm in the process of building a layout and have the opportunity to purchase a American Flyer 12B 250 watt 2 throttle transformer reasonably. It needs to be restored. I have rebuilt several of the Lionel type (Z and V ) units but was unable to find any parts or repair info on this transformer. Does it use carbon rollers like the Lionel or some of the newer AF models? Any repair tips or parts breakdowns would be much appreciated!!
Best of the Holidays!


----------



## daveh219

Here's a link from the Gilbert Gallery. Don't know if it will answer your questions but it's a start http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album211/8b_12b_CB


----------



## llskis

dad roadie said:


> Hi to All,
> I'm in the process of building a layout and have the opportunity to purchase a American Flyer 12B 250 watt 2 throttle transformer reasonably. It needs to be restored. I have rebuilt several of the Lionel type (Z and V ) units but was unable to find any parts or repair info on this transformer. Does it use carbon rollers like the Lionel or some of the newer AF models? Any repair tips or parts breakdowns would be much appreciated!!
> Best of the Holidays!


This is just my opinion: I would wait and find (plenty available) and get the newer type
transformer with the (dead mans control type;30B 18B and more). Parts are way more available. Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Are you sure it needs restoration? I've seen many for sale on eBay for a couple of $$ that appear to be fully functional. I have a 12B for my own since new. It is very reliable. The only thing I had to do was replace a brittle power cord. I do not believe there are carbon rollers like the 18B and 30B. Believe it is merely copper contacts wiping across a grid-like reostat -- did I even say that right? I'm no electrical wizard by any means as you can tell. If you do go this route and parts are necessary, I'd first contact Doug Peck @ Port Lines Hobby online or Tom Seccia. If anyone would have repro parts, those guys would. Otherwise, if you cannot find parts, look for another 12B to strip of parts you need. I'll add that I really enjoy this transformer for its power and function. The only drawback is what were they thinking when they placed the power cord in the front??


----------



## dad roadie

*Thank you!!*

Thanks to everyone for the reply's. I'm probably going to go for it. Could anyone that has one of these give me a rundown on the proper way to remove the case to replace the cord? I know this needs to be done.
Thanks again!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Mine is currently in its box but wil be brought out within a couple of days. I'll look and get back to you if you can hold on that much longer.


----------



## dad roadie

*Thank You!!!!*

Thanks to everyone that replied. 
Unfortunately I didn't get the transformer in time so I'm back to shopping for one. Was hoping that the Lionel V I have would run 2 trains and 5 remote switches but at 150 watts, (110 usable according to the book) I don't believe it's going to have enough power for my layout in process. Has anyone had any luck with the V? The one I have is in excellent shape. I figured I would use it for the accessories that are not controlled by track power. I may post in the Lionel section to get their thoughts also
Happy Holidays to All
Dad Roadie


----------



## flyernut

I use a VW to power 2 loops, and run lights. I used to use it to run 4 trains and it worked great.


----------



## Kwikster

The type V and VW are ok transformers both rated at 150 watts (note that's input not output power). Here's a link to Olsens repair guide for the V. It will run your AC trains and accessories. If you could swing it, step up to a ZW which is 250/275 watt unit. In either case, closely inspect the carbon rollers for wear and replace if worn. The rollers prevent wearing the lamination's which you don't want. The V lacks directional control found on the VW and ZW.

Carl


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Seems like most people agree -- it should handle the job you have in mind.


----------

